# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Decent places to stay

## takinitslow

So this will be my 7 th trip to Jamaica and we usually stay for two weeks in Negril. So my wife wants to try somewhere else she is looking at Port Antonio. So just looking for recommendations on places to stay. our only have to have is a/c.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Budget?  Will you have a car?

----------


## takinitslow

100 dollars a night not sure on the car

----------


## JitterBug

its nothing like negril . . . just saying . . .  different travellers . . . more eco conscious . . . . everything is spread out . . . but worth the experience . . .if  you have a chance, eat at the mockingbird hotel . . . best food i've had in  all of jamaica, including the best eateries in negril . . .

----------


## takinitslow

Thanks jitterbug I will write that down. We are going to negril for a week and looking for a different experience for our second week.

----------


## bigbamboo

> Thanks jitterbug I will write that down. We are going to negril for a week and looking for a different experience for our second week.


The wife and I are making our first trip to Port Antonio in November, staying at Norse Point. Same thing here, we've been to Negril about 10 times and want to check out the other end of the island. We're flying into Kingston for the first time and can't wait to see the sights. When we get back I'll give you a brain dump.

 If anybody has any recommendations that has been there before it would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Stayed at Norse point in may. We loved it.  Verona is awesome.

----------


## takinitslow

Thanks Flip we are going to try Great Huts looks kinda chill

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> Thanks Flip we are going to try Great Huts looks kinda chill


We checked them out in May.  You'll like it.  One nice thing about Boston is the fact that there's the Jerk Centre and a few places to grab a drink right outside of your hotel.

If you are comfortable with driving, I highly recommend renting a car.  Nothing is close and the cabs aren't as plentiful as in negril.  

The traffic isn't as crazy either.  Driving from Boston to Port Antonio proper is no problem mon.

----------


## takinitslow

What about a scooter?

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> What about a scooter?


Not sure about that.  We rented our car from rambo in Negril, and drove from Negril portland for 5 nights.  Then headed back to Negril for 4 more.

----------


## sammyb

I don't believe there is a place that rents scooter in PA.  Great Huts has a nice cultural show with dinner on I believe Saturday nights.  Food is very good, cooked to order and the show as good.  Views from there are awesome, a little too rustic for the price in my opinion but I know they have a loyal following.

Other options in the area I would recommend

Ivanhoe in town priced well
Bayview villas more like a proper hotel with a pool 
Winnifred Breeze in Fairy Hill a guest house let me know if you need the number priced well
Match Resort Dolphin Bay- proper hotel with a pool
Sherwood Forest Guest house - priced well no ac let me know if you need the number

So much beauty in the area must do's
Reich Falls
Rio Grande - rafting
Frenchman Cove Beach
Boston for jerk and the beach
Winnifred Beach -public (local) beach

Trident Saturday night Jazz dinner
Geejam Friday night dinner and the Jolly Boys
Bikini Beach at the pier for dinner or to hang out for drinks
Cliff Hanger - Long Bay for drinks and the view (food wasn't good)
Sea Bell - Drinks/dinner nice vibe and view

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Woody's for a homemade ginger beer

----------


## sammyb

and rum punch how could I have forgotten Ms. Cherry!!!!

----------


## eddiemingus

I've been going to Negril since 73 and built a small house there in 92. If I had gone to Port Antonio a year ago I would  of never fixed up my house in Negril id be living in Port Antonio. The place seems like it's on a different island never saw a place that clean and peaceful. Went there for the first time last week it's just amaizing.

----------


## *vi*

> it's just amaizing.


Couldn't agree with you more, eddiemingus.  So glad you enjoyed Portland.  Where did you stay?

----------


## eddiemingus

What I did was take a deep sea fishing boat from Negril to PA. 13 hrs we were delivering it for the marlin fishing tournament this week. I only got to spend the afternoon but it was more than enough to see what kind of place it was.

----------


## *vi*

wow that was only a tease.  Hope you try to get there to spend a little more time.

Wait...the tournament is this week????

----------

